# Taking slin?



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just looking for now, but what are the reasons for taking slin?

Bit of a noobish question, but I've never really seen anyone go into detail about it.

So just asking for now, just in case I feel the need further down the line.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

shuttles nutrients to the muscles causing a fullness and pump and it is the most anabolic compound in the world. have to be used and respected not abused and neglected. you can die....


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

It can be used to shuttle large amounts of nutrients and carbs into muscle tissue, which in turn leads to more mass.

Insulin is the most anabolic hormone in the human body.

Some people use it post workout to load glycogen levels back up and shuttle protein into muscle but I have also seen it used pre workout to have maximum glycogen levels pre workout.

I will be interested in what others have to say as I have never used insulin either and have never been too sure about the best ways to go about it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Of course, I've just come from a dnp run so I'll be fine with it.

Wouldn't there be an increased risk of fat gain from it's effects.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Of course, I've just come from a dnp run so I'll be fine with it.
> 
> Wouldn't there be an increased risk of fat gain from it's effects.


From what Iv'e read DNP is ran in conjunction with slin to prevent fat gain. but lets waite and see what others have to say


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

It doesn't work in everyone. It didn't work for me and my protocol was absolutely textbook. Pscarb confirmed to me that I'm not a freak case either.

I think that you need to have good insulin sensitivity for insulin to be effective as an anabolic aid.

Too many people believe the hype about slin - results don't always match the hype.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

The best single time is pre-workout, although you need to adhere to specific diet protocols.

Here is a pre-workout insulin protocol, which will kick your ass. Your not going to fnd a pre-workout protocol, which works better. I have tried dozens of different programs in my clients and none of them work as well.

Of course, keep in mind that there are many different ways to run insulin, but if your limiting it to only at workout times, try the following. 10 lbs in 1-2 weeks is common.

Lastly, I will assume you are thoroughy familiar with Insulin and know what signs to look for in the event of hypoglycemia. I am not going to type out all the warning signs or what to do in the event of a hypoglycemic attack. However, the following program is very unlikely to result in any type of serious hypoglycemic event, even in those with extreme inuslin sensitivity. I am also unaware of your bodyweight or dietary needs, so I will write a program which should be suitable for 1st time nsulin users between 200-250 lbs.

30 minutes before workout

Inject 15 IU Humalog

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams of Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

4.5 grams GPLC.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

2 grams vitamin C.

500 mg Potassium.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate.

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams hydrolyzed protyein (whey, casein, or beef).

Note: You should consume a regular meal within 3-4 hours of beginning this protocol. Also, I don't recomnmend doing it if it has been 5 or more hours since you heve last eaten, as your blood suagr will be pretty low when you start....so try to get in your last meal within 3 to no more than 4 hours before beginning the protocol.

Lastly, since you will be drinking your last shake either at the end of your workout or very close to it (unless you workout for many hours), there is no need to eat a whole food meal assoonas the workout is over. You can wait a good hour after consuming your fina shake before eating a post-workout meal, as your body will already be supplied with all the nutrients it needs to grow.

This program will work very well for you. Give it a shot. 15 IU is a good starting dose of insulin for a pre-wrkout protocol. The amount of carbs and protien provided is more than enough to use up 15 IU of Slin, but if it worries you, somply use 10 IU for your 1st time and then go up to 15 the next time. Your pumps will be through the ****in' roof and you will quickly gain fullness, size and overall bodyweight. Bottom line: You will feel like you are using AAS for your first time all over again and will look much bigger within just 2 weeks. It will work better if you follow this protocol at least 5 times a week. Guys who train only 3 or 4 days a week don't notice quit as good of results because they're only using Slin 3-4 times per week.

mike Arnold


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

jayDP said:


> The best single time is pre-workout, although you need to adhere to specific diet protocols.
> 
> Here is a pre-workout insulin protocol, which will kick your ass. Your not going to fnd a pre-workout protocol, which works better. I have tried dozens of different programs in my clients and none of them work as well.
> 
> ...


SOLD!

haha seriously though good post!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I followed a protocol pretty much laid out by Ausbuilt, which I think was based on protocols from Big A and that guy who wrote Building the Perfect Beast.

I was on 7 IU Novorapid, 3 times per day, workout days only together with 100mcg T3 and 250mg DNP. I was extremely disappointed with the results and won't try it again.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> SOLD!
> 
> haha seriously though good post!


Indeed I'll have to rep when I fire up the pc.

My insulin sensitivity really sucks. Even on dnp i was totally fine, having a very slow metabolism doesn't help neither.

I'll probably give it a go further down the line, just to see what it brings.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if your insulin resistant then u need to be tackling that a bit more rather than using insulin imo. I have had insulin sitting in my gear box for 2 years, still havent decided to use it, it definitely needs to be approached with caution!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@Dazzza - please check out this old thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/216130-cycle-massive-gains.html

Go through all of the pages and read what Pscarb says - totally backs up my personal experience. The man definitely knows his stuff and has seen it all in the gym.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> shuttles nutrients to the muscles causing a fullness and pump and it is the most anabolic compound in the world. have to be used and respected not abused and neglected. you can die....


 Beat me to it


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Indeed I'll have to rep when I fire up the pc.
> 
> My insulin sensitivity really sucks. Even on dnp i was totally fine, having a very slow metabolism doesn't help neither.
> 
> I'll probably give it a go further down the line, just to see what it brings.


Cheers for rep but mike Arnold wrote that not me, but I have used that protocol and it the best way to run slin from all the different ways iv tried,

Also virtago is about £70 so I used dextrose instead and also used bcaa instead of hydro in the first 2 shakes and hydro in last shake


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Another thing I would like to know about insulin is once you decide to stop do you just stop cold turkey and will this lead to a massive loss in the size you acquired or would the glycogen build up be maintainable with sufficient carbs in your diet??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Another thing I would like to know about insulin is once you decide to stop do you just stop cold turkey and will this lead to a massive loss in the size you acquired or would the glycogen build up be maintainable with sufficient carbs in your diet??


i would lower them personally and take metformin and hope for the best


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> if your insulin resistant then u need to be tackling that a bit more rather than using insulin imo. I have had insulin sitting in my gear box for 2 years, still havent decided to use it, it definitely needs to be approached with caution!


Don't think I can, been naturally resistant all my life, just a case of sucky genetics.

Does have it's benefits, bulking is much easier and I can diet in pct and still keep my gains, so it's not all doom and gloom.

Funnily enough I had a couple vitargo bars recently, and to my surprise I really responded to it, so I'll be grabbing a tub when I can.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jayDP said:


> Cheers for rep but mike Arnold wrote that not me, but I have used that protocol and it the best way to run slin from all the different ways iv tried,
> 
> Also virtago is about £70 so I used dextrose instead and also used bcaa instead of hydro in the first 2 shakes and hydro in last shake


Is the GPLC necessary? its damn expensive from what I can see. Also could you use MCT powder instead of the Glycerol monosterate?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Is the GPLC necessary? its damn expensive from what I can see. Also could you use MCT powder instead of the Glycerol monosterate?


use this is stead of gplc...

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/citrulline-malate/10529326.html

in fact i get everything off the list from there apart from gycerol, and potassium

gycerol from here...(i dont know what mct is)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/glycerol-monostearate.html

potassium tabs from ebay


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

RS86 said:


> It can be used to shuttle large amounts of nutrients and carbs into muscle tissue, which in turn leads to more mass.
> 
> Insulin is the most anabolic hormone in the human body.
> 
> ...


^^^this^^^

i was putting off using slin for years but since i started i've had great gains in both mass and strength.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

As anyone used slin both pre and post workout at the same time?

Just curious as to whether there would be any point?

I would think something along the lines of mike Arnold's protocol but then with a GH and slin jab post without and repeat shakes 1+ 2 again, or would this simply lead to excess fat storage?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RowRow said:


> As anyone used slin both pre and post workout at the same time?
> 
> Just curious as to whether there would be any point?
> 
> I would think something along the lines of mike Arnold's protocol but then with a GH and slin jab post without and repeat shakes 1+ 2 again, or would this simply lead to excess fat storage?


fast slin peaks 2 ish hours later so you wouldnt need to pin it post w/o if done before .


----------

